# Forced 2-week period of annual leave



## nt00deep (6 Apr 2011)

There has been a lot of debate recently in my company about its plan to introduce a mandatory 2-week period of annual leave on all employees as it believes not doing so could be seen as a failure in its Duty of Care towards its employees.  The feared outcome in not enforcing this is an increased risk of workplace related stress claims if the company does not insist on sufficiently long annual leave periods.

There is no planned company-wide shut-down so this is not an operational matter.  Just an HR policy to insist that whenever leave is taken, it is done so with at least one 2-week bundle.

I don't want to get into the rights / wrongs of it here, because they are well rehearsed elsewhere.  I just want to explore this point.  The HR representative claims to not know of any other company that does not enforce this.  I think HR need to get out and about more.

So my question is simply this: Apart from what might be forced annual leave for company-wide shut-downs, does your company have a policy of insisting your annual leave be taken with a minimum of one 2-week continuous bundle.  I want to understand how widespread this practice might be.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Apr 2011)

As you say, your HR need to get out a bit more! They're talking through their behind! Just in case there is any doubt, our company don't enforce such a policy!


----------



## truthseeker (6 Apr 2011)

Our company (and the previous 2 places I worked) do not enforce this - Ive never heard of it actually, through friends or family either.


----------



## amtc (6 Apr 2011)

Yeah mine does....you should take two weeks at least for health reasons (I work for a semi state)


----------



## mro (6 Apr 2011)

Yea my company recently started enforcing this policy (last year).


----------



## Sunny (6 Apr 2011)

Two weeks continuous leave is a requirement in most financial services companies because of audit and compliance issues. I think the idea of two weeks continuous leave is also contained in our health and safety manual so I can see why your HR is trying to enforce it if it is the same with you.


----------



## csirl (6 Apr 2011)

The 2 weeks leave rule is strictly applied where I work. There are 3 reasons for it:

1. Occupational H&S - 'best practice' in this area says that all employees should have at least one 2 week break per annum. If not enforced, the company will have little or no defence to any future claims in the event of an employee having health problems. As the employer is responsible for the employees H&S, he/she cannot allow the employee to go without a 2 week break (no more than a building contractor can allow an employee on site without a hard hat even if the employee doesnt want to wear one).

2. Legal - Working Time Act has references to employees being given 2 week break. If an employer doesnt make sure every employee gets one, could be accussed of not adhering to employment law.

3. Audit/Compliance - best practice in this area requires employees to be given 2 week breaks as this is long enough that another employee would need to look after some of their work. A high percentage of employees on the scam wont take long breaks as they dont want anyone else doing part of their job thus risking being exposed. Employees not taking breaks is suspicious.

There have been a couple of occassions in recent years in my work where, at the end of the leave year, my employer has instructed employees to take 2 weeks leave (against their will) and instructed security not to allow them on the premises for these 2 weeks (as some employees will come in anyway).


----------



## Murfnm (6 Apr 2011)

Yep - I work in a financial institution and our policy is that you have to take 2 consecutive weeks annual leave in the year.  As Sunny mentioned - it is audit/compliance related - if there are any 'irregularities' in an individuals work practice, it is far more likely to be apparent on a 2 week break than a 1 week break.


----------



## wbbs (6 Apr 2011)

Last place I worked, large Irish financial institution, enforced this policy too, you had to take 2 weeks together.


----------



## millieforbes (6 Apr 2011)

I work in financial services, I agree with the above posters that two weeks mandatory is a common requirement. It is not always enforced locally but is generally a requirement.

The stated policy in the company I work now actually goes even further and says you must take 10 consecutive working days - ie 9 workings days and a bank holiday will not meet the requirement


----------



## Importer (6 Apr 2011)

Yes, at least two weeks of annual leave must be taken together, is the rule in most places, I've been.


----------



## hopalong (6 Apr 2011)

we get 20 days off,it must be used in one year,it doesnt have to be consective days,but you have to use it in the year,you cant carry it into the following year.


----------



## fizzelina (7 Apr 2011)

I work for a US multinational, we don't have to take 2 weeks together at all, in fact they dislike when you do as your work needs to be covered but you have to take at least 20 days off in a year.


----------



## sustanon (7 Apr 2011)

Come work in the US. First year no vacation, second year 5 days, 5 years 10 days, 8 years 15 days.


----------



## Oscaresque (7 Apr 2011)

They only industry I have ever heard this in is banking/finance. 
I haven't taken two weeks off back to back in 3 years. I cannot see how this is effecting my health.


----------



## divadsnilloc (20 Nov 2011)

Can anybody send me a link whereby it states it's mandatory to take 10 days consecutive annual leave? Is it company policy or covered by some EU directive?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Nov 2011)

Item (3) here? 

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1997/en/act/pub/0020/sec0019.html#sec19


----------



## redchariot (29 Nov 2011)

The law states that the company must allow each employee an unbroken two weeks off if the employee so wishes; this can include public holidays.

It is not complusory to take two weeks off in one go but if you want to, the company has to allow you to do so. Bear in mind though, you still have to agree the specific dates with the employer and you can't just demand a certain two weeks off at your own choosing e.g. if other staff are off at the same time, you probably won't get those dates off.

If the employer compells you to take two weeks off in one go, there is nothing that you can really do about it. If you are really unlucky (like me), you may be compelled to take specific dates off, which often happens in the middle of the summer which is the most expensive time of the year to go on holidays


----------

